# 5 poodles on the run



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

And some more...


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like fun! The minis are gorgeous. Vaka's coat is looking lovely too.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

gorgeous dogs, but where you live is absolutely breathtaking too!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks 
This is my favorite place to walk the dogs, this big field near a lighthouse.
Near the town I grew up in. They can run and run and run there they just love it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Five lovely poodles on the run, 
Shining brighter than the sun!
What a way to spend the day,
Watching happy poodles play!
This rhyme is silly, I know that's true,
But it's all to say _I envy you!!_

Great to see a bunch of spoos and minis enjoying themselves so, thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Five lovely poodles on the run,
> Shining brighter than the sun!
> What a way to spend the day,
> Watching happy poodles play!
> ...


Love it


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

*WOW! it's so beautiful where you live! 

Beautiful and precious pictures, loved them all! Thanks for sharing*


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Five lovely poodles on the run,
> Shining brighter than the sun!
> What a way to spend the day,
> Watching happy poodles play!
> ...


*DITTO!
You make great rhymes! *


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

What a beautiful place to let the poodles run! Looks like they had a good time.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Five lovely poodles on the run,
> Shining brighter than the sun!
> What a way to spend the day,
> Watching happy poodles play!
> ...


I concur lol!!! 

I was thinking 5 poodles what a PERFECT day~


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

The dogs all look gorgeous. The countryside reminds me of the Downs in England.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I envy you what a great place to let them stretch their legs,not to many place to go where I live other than the beach and then I have 5 baths to give to get the salt water off.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> I envy you what a great place to let them stretch their legs,not to many place to go where I live other than the beach and then I have 5 baths to give to get the salt water off.


I love it, we sometimes go to the beach too but like you said lots of dogs to bath after each beach trip hehe

This is one of the best places they can run like crazy and there are no cars near and hardly any people go there.


----------



## Tthompson40 (Nov 1, 2015)

My favorite thing - looking at poodles having fun playing. They are the most beautiful to watch. When we go to a dog park in my area - everyone stops to watch the poodle run and play - it's just a beautiful site. Thanks for posting these great pictures!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gooood!!! Like my beach on my Island but lotsa grass. Can I come too. 
Gracie


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

That looked like so much fun. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I really needed the smile today.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What beautiful Poodles enjoying being free in the countryside. Lovely pictures and thank you for sharing your outing.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Beautiful, doggies and the view...enjoy!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a beautiful place to let them run!!


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Best pictures ever! I just love that! I just love watching dogs get to go out and run in an open field or by the beach or something  it's the best!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Great pics. We vacationed in Iceland last summer. What a spectacular place. Can't wait to go back. Next time it'll be in the winter for the northern light.





































I could go on and on. Simply one of the most beautiful place I have ever been



Rick


----------

